# "Guttural" vocals and "Pig Squeeling"



## Despised_0515 (Jan 14, 2008)

I noticed that not many of you here really like "pig squeeling" vocals and such but I started this thread for the people who do and who would like to share some bands that are truly amazing with punishing vocals that some others here might find to be "garbage".

"Big Chocolate" of Malodorous and Disfiguring the Goddess


that shit actually takes mad skill to do.

Annotations of an Autopsy, "The Big Fuckin Meat" has some of the sickest squeels I've ever heard



even stuff like Emily Rose [RIP], this song Entrails at 00:55

just one of those bands like BMTH, the members look like fags but you gotta admit they got talent

There's a LOT more examples of WAY better bands but I'll look some up later.

Anyone else care to share?


----------



## shredfreak (Jan 14, 2008)

Prostitute disfigurement
MySpace.com - Prostitute Disfigurement - NL - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/prostitutedisfigurement

Newer work seems to have less of it though .

last song is pretty sick "she's not coming home tonight"


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 14, 2008)

good stuff man.

here's a good "deathcore" band I guess
MySpace.com - A Different Breed of Killer [is recording] - Knoxville, Tennessee - Metal / Death Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/adifferentbreedofkiller

get 00:25 seconds into The Axadentist


----------



## Stitch (Jan 14, 2008)

Hernan Herdida pwns your soul.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 14, 2008)

As commentary, I think the pigsqueels can lend an atmosphere to the music, but I hate it when bands ONLY do it. They didn't write the lyrics as (bree bree bree bree), so I dont personal like it when that is all I hear.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 14, 2008)

I like a lot Waking the cadaver, they have a really consistent sound, and the squeals are very good.
MySpace.com - WAKING THE CADAVER - new CD out now!!! - Shore Points, New Jersey - Death Metal / Death Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/wakingthecadaver
More on the older songs
Blood splattered satisfaction

Chased through the woods by a rapist


Sikfuk also has awesome shit
MySpace.com - SIKFUK - tardtropolis, Minnesota - Death Metal / Grindcore / Metal - www.myspace.com/sikfukband

Despised icon also uses a lot of pig squeals on their breakdowns
In the arms of perdition

Furtive monologue


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 14, 2008)

That's it, I'm officially old, cranky and jaded, because even with regards to metal, my sweet, beloved metal, I don't "get" what the kids are doing these days.

The sub-bass drops in _every goddamn song_, these squeals, the constant drumming speed war, the happy co-mingling with hardcore... those breakdowns... the goddamn jugga-jugga 0-00-1-0-00 breakdowns. They all used to be the exception - used to change the texture of a song and make it unique, but now it all seems to be the same. Don't get me wrong, some songs sound damned cool, but I can only take so much. 

I'm going to put on "None so Vile" and revel in the fact that Cryptopsy did it better 12 years ago.  (feel free to fix that statement to fit your band of choice)

/ crotchety old metalhead


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 15, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> The sub-bass drops in _every goddamn song_, these squeals, the constant drumming speed war, the happy co-mingling with hardcore... those breakdowns... the goddamn jugga-jugga 0-00-1-0-00 breakdowns. They all used to be the exception - used to change the texture of a song and make it unique, but now it all seems to be the same. Don't get me wrong, some songs sound damned cool, but I can only take so much.



What's a sub-bass drop?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fuck yeah!  @ Simon and Frank
I still haven't gotten my girl Despised Icon booty shorts cause they barely restocked haha but what better way to show you love Despised Icon than to say "Yeah I'm reppin' Despised... on my girlfriend's ass."
hahaha and I love my All Shall Perish shirt that says "GOD HATIN', BOOTY BANGIN', BUSH WHACKIN', FREE THINKIN', MOTHERFUCKIN' KID" in BIG letters on the back


Keep it coming, I'm eating poptarts


----------



## Crucified (Jan 15, 2008)

i understand man, since when did metal become hardcore. Just because you have blast beats doesn't make you metal. I can't deal with too much hardcore in my metal. Not every song needs a break down and you shouldn't write an album of filler just to play breakdowns. yar. I'm going to listen to music sans-hardcore and forget about this new breed. its basically nu-nu-metal.



Abhorred said:


> That's it, I'm officially old, cranky and jaded, because even with regards to metal, my sweet, beloved metal, I don't "get" what the kids are doing these days.
> 
> The sub-bass drops in _every goddamn song_, these squeals, the constant drumming speed war, the happy co-mingling with hardcore... those breakdowns... the goddamn jugga-jugga 0-00-1-0-00 breakdowns. They all used to be the exception - used to change the texture of a song and make it unique, but now it all seems to be the same. Don't get me wrong, some songs sound damned cool, but I can only take so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 15, 2008)

Carnifex owns. It's a shame I'm the reason they're so big down here where I live, fuck myspace.
But then again bands are SUPPOSED to get big, it's how they make money. Oh well, here's one of their good jams.

YouTube - Carnifex "Lie To My Face" Music Video


----------



## Jason (Jan 15, 2008)

It may take skill but it still sounds fucking stupid  Why not just get a pig to do the vocals?


----------



## Jason (Jan 15, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> What's a sub-bass drop?



Exactly what it sounds like.. A big BOOOOMMMM!!!!! in a song


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 15, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> What's a sub-bass drop?



The big, boomy sounds (typically a downpitched bass drum sample of some sort) that often start breakdowns or riffs that resemble them. In the All Shall Perish song Simon posted, for example, they begin at about the 40 second mark, with a more prominent one at about a minute in. 

Used to be that they really added an unexpected oomph to a track, but now they're just a standard part of it.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 15, 2008)

@ jason and anyone else hating on this stuff

Dude... 
Can people that DON'T like this kind of stuff just not even bother ranting about it and gtfo, please?
I started this thread looking for people that ACTUALLY like this kind of stuff and to have us all share good bands that do it.
I'm tired of people capping on other genres of music. Music is fucking music and no one says you fucking need to listen to it if it's just not what you like.

Fuckin' A, seriously.


----------



## Jason (Jan 15, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> @ jason and anyone else hating on this stuff
> 
> Dude...
> Can people that DON'T like this kind of stuff just not even bother ranting about it and gtfo, please?
> ...




Get the fuck out?  Not likely Marvin.  Do yourself a favor and don't tell me what to do  Cause your just guranteeing I will not


----------



## Edroz (Jan 15, 2008)

this is one of my favorites  

MySpace.com - Caninus - BROOKLYN, NEW YORK - Grindcore / Death Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/caninus


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Did anyone ever see Cattle Decapitation live? Their singer puts on a sick sick show. 

I love these growls, but I much prefer older stuff like None So Vile for example then most of what has been posted in this thread so far =\


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 15, 2008)

MySpace.com - Pencil Lead Syringe - East Riverside/Highgrove - Death Metal / Grindcore / Other - www.myspace.com/pencillead

MySpace.com - THE BOY WILL DROWN - England - Death Metal / Grindcore / Experimental - www.myspace.com/tbwd

and a local band with the greatest vocalist out of Indio IMO
MySpace.com - Buried In The Woods [Recording in FEB!] - INDIO/La Quinta, California - Death Metal / Hardcore / Experimental - www.myspace.com/bitw760


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 15, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> @jason and anyone else hating on this stuff
> 
> Dude...
> Can people that DON'T like this kind of stuff just not even bother ranting about it and gtfo, please?
> ...



I could just say, "no, it's the internet, deal with it," but I'll hold myself to a higher standard and explain myself a bit. I honestly came into the thread in hopes of finding some new music I might like - that's what I've been doing for as long as music has been posted online. No one's going to grow unless they hear as much music as they can, right? 

Instead, what I found are a lot of tracks that mostly all sound very, very similar to my ears - like watered down versions of music I heard well over a decade ago, if not more. 

But you know what? I was 15 once, too, and I understand your frustration. This is your generation's metal, and I was shit-talked by the older guys for listening to "brutal" death metal and black metal when they were the styles on the up-and-up. And, at the time, hearing their comments pissed me off... But I didn't care in the long run, and neither should you.

I'm not trying to convert you away from the bands you like - hell, I've seen you mention several bands that I'm rather fond of in other threads. That doesn't preclude guys like Crucified and I from bitching, though. We're just fucking frustrated by what's out there right now, especially given that we grew up with all the bands that made "your" scene possible, and the internet is a good place to ramble about it without causing any real trouble. *waves cane* It'll happen to you, too, someday! You'll see!

So, no, I'm not going to start a new thread to whine about how annoying I think deathcore is - it's not worth it - but I am going to use the one that's already open and active to voice my opinion... Just the same way you tell me to get the fuck out, I tell you to scroll the fuck down.

But keep posting shit, I say - I'm still listening to it all and trying to find a new track to throw in my playlist.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 15, 2008)

What's a breakdown?

What makes hardcore hardcore? Deathcore? Metalcore?

Yeah, I just started listening to metal like 6 months ago, so I'm not up on all the lingo. There's like 40 billion kinds of metal anyways, it seems.

I was actually introduced to my first real metal metal on this forum. Nile & Necrophagist, to be exact.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 15, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> What's a breakdown?
> 
> What makes hardcore hardcore? Deathcore? Metalcore?
> 
> ...



There certainly are about 40 billion kinds of it, it seems. 

You've asked a really loaded question, and I'm honestly not sure I can provide a decent answer this late... but the Wikipedia article on deathcore leads you in a couple good directions for gaining some preliminary knowledge:

Deathcore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for breakdowns, they're basically summarized as trudging, half-time feel parts of songs, often with really start-stop, chugga-chugga guitars and basic drums. In live shows, they're when a lot of moshing happens. In the Despised Icon "In The Arms of Perdition" video posted on the first page, a good example of a typical breakdown happens at the 4:23-ish mark. There are tons of videos on Youtube of people's personal favourite breakdowns (search "Top 10 breakdowns" to start), if you'd care to get more concentrated examples.


----------



## Jason (Jan 15, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> What's a breakdown?



Something that is getting over used way too much


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> Something that is getting over used way too much



Well, yes, that too...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 15, 2008)

This is my ex-band
MySpace.com - Shattered Eyes - San Diego/Tijuana, California - Death Metal / Experimental / Metal - www.myspace.com/shatteredeyes1
and the singer does that style of vocals, I thought they fit they music well.

I think they are ok if done right, but I also dislike bands whose lyrics are just "bree bree breee" or "grrr grrr grrr grrr" so I can't bear myself to listen to them constantly.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with Abhorred and Crucified about the whole "deathcore" thing. To my ears it's just a bunch of clueless emo kids who don't understand the appeal of death metal or grindcore at all but want to seem "brutal" so they take all the stereotypical elements of these genres, distill them to their stupidest form and arrange them in ways only dumb emo kids could. At least the jokey goregrind bands and the like have some reverence for the music, this "deathcore" garbage makes a mockery of pretty much everything ever. I think the one redeeming feature of Myspace is that when someone says "check out this brutal grind band" I can click their myspace link and if I see "Death Metal/Grindcore/Hardcore" and some stupid ironic name like "Arsonists Get All The Girls" I can close the window immediately and make a mental note to never, ever listen to them under any circumstances 

As for not being able to understand the lyrics, I couldn't care less. Honestly, do you think a guy who get his jollies from gurgling like a frog in a toilet bowl is gonna have anything insightful to say? Personally, I find lyrics are only necessary with this style of vocal to help you enunciate certain patterns and such. Hell, there are almost no lyrics at all on Obituary's _Slowly We Rot_ and John Tardy wipes the floor with most of the "grindcore" bands of today.


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds like a frog/toad croaking to me. It's one of those things I REALLY don't get. When did vocals become this? If there was an instrument that made these kinda noises, would it be used? Yeah it might be a talent but ultimately does it have any use in music? There are many noises people can make with their bodies that might be a talent but would you use them in music? I really don't understand it at all.

Hmm.

I don't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 15, 2008)

Music is the most openly interpreted medium on the planet, there is neither good nor bad music, no form of music is more legitimate than any other, only what is perceived by the individual...if you dig something listen to it, if not then don't. I learnt a long time ago to get off the musical podium i once thought i stood on.

If to one man they just sound like "pigs squealing', then to another they are perfection and nothing would fit the music better. And so the divide has been, with music in general, for as long as it has been around.

That's nothing to do with anything said in this thread, I just don't get involved anymore, i just listen to what i want to listen to and let others do the same...I only say it because i'm browsing youtube at the moment and all i see is "X band sucks", "Y guitarist is better than Z guitarist" and it really is pathetic, there is no such thing as the 'de facto standard' of a 'good musical taste', some people just don't get that. In fact i'd put myself out there and say that anyone who claims one musical style/guitarist/band or whatever is better than any other is a fool.

 

Oh, and i really like what Gorod do with a wide range of vocal styles including the ones the OP mentioned, they don't use them often though.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds like belching through a sub-woofer to me.

Then again, I'm not a big fan of those kinds of vocals. 

Sorry, no offense intended, just not for me.


----------



## Crucified (Jan 15, 2008)

Great justice. Slowely we rot is one of the best "true" death metal albums ever. 

To be clear, i really like this style of vocals, just not the music under it. Check out MySpace.com - CIRCLE of DEAD CHILDREN - Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania - Grindcore / Death Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/circleofdeadchildren



DDDorian said:


> Hell, there are almost no lyrics at all on Obituary's _Slowly We Rot_ and John Tardy wipes the floor with most of the "grindcore" bands of today.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 15, 2008)

I think that music doesn't have limits, so you can create or play what you want.

Another thing, are songs with breakdowns that they erase your face. But yeah, bands are using them a lot!

I like hardcore, and what deathcore does, I love it. They put together the hardcore rythms and breakdowns with the brutality and the sick growls.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 15, 2008)

newamerikangospel said:


> As commentary, I think the pigsqueels can lend an atmosphere to the music, but I hate it when bands ONLY do it. They didn't write the lyrics as (bree bree bree bree), so I dont personal like it when that is all I hear.



This guy gets it


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jan 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Hernan Herdida pwns your soul.




never ending war has some good inhales too.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 15, 2008)

newamerikangospel said:


> As commentary, I think the pigsqueels can lend an atmosphere to the music, but I hate it when bands ONLY do it. They didn't write the lyrics as (bree bree bree bree), so I dont personal like it when that is all I hear.



In that case, the vox is another instrument. Just like in an old band, that I cannot remember the name.


----------



## halsinden (Jan 15, 2008)

kind of makes me think about seeing if there's somewhere for that vocal style on the new interlock album. hmm...

there are already some pretty low vocals on there both from christina & myself, but they're mostly full-on low death rather than squeals.

H


----------



## Blexican (Jan 15, 2008)

Crucified said:


> Great justice. Slowely we rot is one of the best "true" death metal albums ever.
> 
> To be clear, i really like this style of vocals, just not the music under it. Check out MySpace.com - CIRCLE of DEAD CHILDREN - Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania - Grindcore / Death Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/circleofdeadchildren



Oh fuck yes, I met a couple of members a long time ago. Love this band.


----------



## Micflory (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sorry but there are way better bands then these Deathcore douches

Here are some sick Gutteral vocals that aren't done by some guy wearing their sisters pants or a Tall Tee


http://www.youtube.com/v/9ow1-QDOxUY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US


http://www.youtube.com/v/QTMf_Y1BdSY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US



http://www.youtube.com/v/_YauCNkGaC8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US



http://www.youtube.com/v/lpkjLHtylu0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US


----------



## DLG (Mar 20, 2011)

I like it when it's used sparingly as well.

This band combines pig squeals perfectly imo.


----------



## brutus627 (Mar 20, 2011)

For these type of vocals I like bands that don't seem to write the songs around the breakdowns as others have stated. It seems like that music tends to get boring extremely fast due to the lack of "music" going on there...if I were to lend my opinion on some of the best guts then it would be bands like gutteral secrete, wormed,mutilated,disgorge,cinerary,prophecy just to name a few


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 20, 2011)

DDDorian said:


> Honestly, do you think a guy who get his jollies from gurgling like a frog in a toilet bowl is gonna have anything insightful to say?


----------



## Acatalepsy (Mar 20, 2011)

Micflory said:


> I'm sorry but there are way better bands then these Deathcore douches
> 
> Here are some sick Gutteral vocals that aren't done by some guy wearing their sisters pants or a Tall Tee
> 
> ...




Finally someone posts something that isn't trendy deathcore. repped.

DS is where it's at.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 20, 2011)

The only bad thing about getting into brutal death metal and vocals, is that all the music you used to think was heavy will begin to sound like Justin Timberlake in comparison. I can't get into most of the more mainstream death metal and 'djent' nonsense that gets talked about on this website for of this reason.

If you don't like gutturals, it's 'cause you're a pansy.  

*mod edit: you're getting close to getting a nap for genre trolling*


----------

